# Spaying my puppy...



## Kel

Chloe is almost 6 months now. I know we will be spaying her but I just can't decide where to go. I could take her to her usual Veterinarian. My friend had her Cockapoo spayed there and had no problems. OR I could take her to the Spay Clinic, where all they do is spay and neuter. I know of two people who have had their dogs spayed there, no problems either. The Spay Clinic would be less expensive and they do laser surgery. I am sure there are more pros/cons to both choices. 

There seems to be a lot of debate about when to spay. The website for Chloe's vet recommends between 6 and 12 months for smaller dogs. Some people say before the first heat(season) and some say after and they all have their reasons. So confusing! I think what I am really worried about is urinary incontinence afterwards. Chloe does that involuntary peeing when she is excited and I still am hoping she will outgrow THAT! I can't imagine having to deal with something similar for the rest of her life.

Anybody have any thoughts? I am so bad at making decisions


----------



## strangeland86

Flo pees when she's excited as well and were still hoping she'll grow out of it :s

Our vet recommends that they have their first season before they're spayed, to make sure theyre fully developed before its done other wise as you say it nay lead to ibcontanace problems or them 'freezing in time' in a puppy mindset. So were just taking his advice as he has been our vet for years and years and we tryst him completely. 

I'd say take her wherever your going to be most comfortable taking her,


----------



## weez74

It's interesting isn't it?

Our vet says pre-first season, as worries about incontinence in older age aren't particularly valid (in her eyes) and incontinence is easily treatable anyway. Plus, there is greater protection from some forms of cancer if it is done pre-first season. Sorry, I can't remember which forms - there was so much to take in!

Louise


----------



## embee

strangeland86 said:


> Flo pees when she's excited as well and were still hoping she'll grow out of it :s
> 
> Our vet recommends that they have their first season before they're spayed, to make sure theyre fully developed before its done other wise as you say it nay lead to ibcontanace problems or them 'freezing in time' in a puppy mindset. So were just taking his advice as he has been our vet for years and years and we tryst him completely.
> 
> I'd say take her wherever your going to be most comfortable taking her,


My vet also said same and Flo was spayed midway between seasons after first season. She said she prefers them to mature physically and refused to spay before first season. If you want them spayed after first season make sure you note down the date that they start their season as the vet uses that date to calculate when they are half way between seasons which is the best time to spay and when the hormones are settled and lowered. Flo had a minor false pregnancy with a tiny bit of milk inside (though I hadn't noticed anything) so vet delayed spay by about 10 days to make sure she was fully out of false pregnancy as if they spay during false pregnancy they don't have any hormones to settle them back to 'normal'.

Having said that lots have it done before first season without problem. I don't think there is a right answer so go with your own feelings plus advice of your vet.

I think there is another thread here already re pro and cons of timing for spay I'll try and find it and put a link here.


----------



## Kel

For those that have let their puppy go through their first heat before spaying, at what age did they go into heat? Did you have any signs that it was going to happen soon? 

Here, you are definately encouraged to spay early. For example, we are supposed to register her with the city at 6 months and the fee for the first year is free IF she is spayed. After the first year, the yearly fee for spayed/neutered animals is about half that of intact animals.

I am not sure I could deal with the hassle/mess of an animal in heat. But I want to do what is best for her in the long run.


----------



## strangeland86

Flo got clingy and licked herself alot. She was born in September and she came into season in the June after so she was about 9months


----------



## embee

My Flo was 8 months and no signs at all until I noticed the odd drop of blood on the floor, we have stone floors downstairs so it was no problem at all. I was concerned about the mess and did want her spayed before first season but, as I've said, vet wouldn't do it. In the end it was no hassle and no mess to speak of really as Flo kept herself clean. I think it varies from dog to dog so maybe others here can let you know about there experience. There was no change in her temperament from before, during and after season and after spaying. She's stayed the same - gentle, calm, cuddly and good as gold - throughout.


----------



## parapluie

As others have been saying, it seems there are so many pros and cons and opinions supporting either way that it's really up to you and your vet. It seems common here to do before the first season. I only know one person who waited and that was only because it was a boston terrier with a scrunchy nose and breathing problems so it was recommended to wait until she matured more to lessen the risks associated with anesthesia. I'm sure it will be fine either way


----------



## DebMax

How much does it cost to get spayed?


----------



## wilfiboy

Not sure I've got mable booked in for the 28th if the vet thinks that she is mature enough but I never asked the price.I know someone has posted how much it cost them on another thread if you do a search you might find it ... not sure how much vets will differ x


----------



## Kel

Chloe is going in to be spayed on Thursday, the 17th. So worried about it but didn't want to put it off any longer. We decided to go with the Spay Clinic in our city because it is cheaper, it is laser surgery(our vet does not do laser), and they had an opening in less than a week available that seemed just made for her (dog spay under 19 lbs). It was a hard decision though, to decide where to take her. 

We found the price really does vary between places here. You have to make sure you are comparing apples to apples though, know what I mean?


----------



## wilfiboy

Kel said:


> Chloe is going in to be spayed on Thursday, the 18th. So worried about it but didn't want to put it off any longer. We decided to go with the Spay Clinic in our city because it is cheaper, it is laser surgery(our vet does not do laser), and they had an opening in less than a week available that seemed just made for her (dog spay under 19 lbs). It was a hard decision though, to decide where to take her.
> 
> We found the price really does vary between places here. You have to make sure you are comparing apples to apples though, know what I mean?


Laser surgery sounds a great option obviously less invasive and I assume a quicker recovery ... good luck will be thinking about you and Chloe x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Laser surgery sounds a great option obviously less invasive and I assume a quicker recovery ... good luck will be thinking about you and Chloe x


Laser or keyhole has got to be the way to get if offered as the traditional method results in such a long scar, at least a few inches which does take quite a while to heal. Good luck and will be interested to hear about recovery times etc.. Remember that even if there's not much to see externally she will be really tender internally so be careful picking her up etc.. I remember when I took Flo back to the vet to check the dew claw removal a couple of weeks after spaying. The vet picked her up under her tummy (seeming to forget she had spayed her at the same time as removing her dew claws) and she screeched poor thing!!


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> Laser or keyhole has got to be the way to get if offered as the traditional method results in such a long scar, at least a few inches which does take quite a while to heal. Good luck and will be interested to hear about recovery times etc.. Remember that even if there's not much to see externally she will be really tender internally so be careful picking her up etc.. I remember when I took Flo back to the vet to check the dew claw removal a couple of weeks after spaying. The vet picked her up under her tummy (seeming to forget she had spayed her at the same time as removing her dew claws) and she screeched poor thing!!


i didnt know flow had her due claws removed, back or front ?

if you go onto youtube you cna find spay operations its not as invasive as i thaight it was.


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> i didnt know flow had her due claws removed, back or front.


Flo had her back dew claws removed at the same time she was spayed. I thought I might as well get that done while she was under aneasthetic. That back ones were taken off as they were really loose. They had claws but with very little bone connecting them. As she does a lot of of off lead running I thought it quite likely that she would catch them and they'd get ripped off. Left front ones on as they are really bony and well attached.


----------



## wilfiboy

They were supposed to do Wilfs when he was done but they didnt they are quite pronounce they've never caused a problem but you never know. A couple of times hes chewed them and I ve to really feel for them when brushing and really conscious when cutting him ... ooowch x


----------



## Kel

kendal said:


> if you go onto youtube you cna find spay operations its not as invasive as i thaight it was.


I have also watched some on recovery after a spay. I still can't figure out how to keep her dry for 10 days. We have tons of snow and if it warms up, will have puddles everywhere. It's going to be a long 10 days, I think.


----------



## parapluie

We're getting Rufus neutered on friday the 18 as well. Can't imagine keeping him calm for so long but we shall see how it goes  best of luck to chloe


----------



## Dylansmum

parapluie said:


> We're getting Rufus neutered on friday the 18 as well. Can't imagine keeping him calm for so long but we shall see how it goes  best of luck to chloe


When I had Dylan done, he came out of the vets running around just like normal, carried on jumping on and off couches and really showed no sign of discomfort at all. The worse thing was the buster collar, which we managed to do without fairly quickly, and also not being able to walk him properly for 10 days. But even with him leaping around, the stitches healed brilliantly with no inflammation at all, so don't worry too much x


----------



## Tressa

I thought Thursday was 17th not 18th! Am I wrong? If so poor wee Teddy is going to have his birthday party on the wrong day


----------



## kendal

Kel said:


> I have also watched some on recovery after a spay. I still can't figure out how to keep her dry for 10 days. We have tons of snow and if it warms up, will have puddles everywhere. It's going to be a long 10 days, I think.


go get some cheep kids vests that will fit her and just tight it at the back so that it will comer her tummy, she will be fine.


----------



## Kel

Tressa said:


> I thought Thursday was 17th not 18th! Am I wrong? If so poor wee Teddy is going to have his birthday party on the wrong day


Sorry, Thursday is the 17th and I should know that because it is St.Patrick's day. No idea why I got that mixed up!


----------



## Kel

parapluie said:


> We're getting Rufus neutered on friday the 18 as well. Can't imagine keeping him calm for so long but we shall see how it goes  best of luck to chloe


I goofed on the date; Chloe is actually going in on the 17th, Thursday. Good luck to you and Rufus, too!


----------



## Kel

kendal said:


> go get some cheep kids vests that will fit her and just tight it at the back so that it will comer her tummy, she will be fine.


Hmm, I have read to do that. Would you keep it on all the time or just when they go outside to pee? What material should the vest be made of, just one of the baby cotton vests? A friend used a knee brace over the area instead of using a cone around his dog's neck and that really worked for him. She is a small yorkipoo though.


----------



## embee

Kel said:


> Hmm, I have read to do that. Would you keep it on all the time or just when they go outside to pee? What material should the vest be made of, just one of the baby cotton vests? A friend used a knee brace over the area instead of using a cone around his dog's neck and that really worked for him. She is a small yorkipoo though.


Flo had a vest, though it was a proper dog vest, but a kids pop up cotton vest is more or less the same. You pop then up round the tail but have to remember to un-pop them when they need a wee. I kep Flo's vest on day and night fro around 5 days as, as well as keeping the wound clean and dry, it also stops them licking or pulling the stitches which meant that a cone wasn't required.


----------



## wilfiboy

embee said:


> Flo had a vest, though it was a proper dog vest, but a kids pop up cotton vest is more or less the same. You pop then up round the tail but have to remember to un-pop them when they need a wee. I kep Flo's vest on day and night fro around 5 days as, as well as keeping the wound clean and dry, it also stops them licking or pulling the stitches which meant that a cone wasn't required.


Ooooh how lovely a trip to mothercare... see which ones will suite Mable x


----------



## Tressa

Kel said:


> Sorry, Thursday is the 17th and I should know that because it is St.Patrick's day. No idea why I got that mixed up!


 Thank goodness for that! Teddy was actually going to be called Murphy because of his birthday being on St. Pats, but granddaughter thought he looked like her teddy bear so Teddy it is! 
Cant believe he is that age already. Cant remember life before he arrived.


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Ooooh how lovely a trip to mothercare... see which ones will suite Mable x


Aww, so many colours and designs to chose from...


----------



## wilfiboy

happy birthday to Teddy hope he has a great day (on the right day lol) and at least Chloe will be turning up for her appoitment on time. Not sure Chloe and Rufus will be having as much fun though will be thinking about you all x


----------



## Tressa

I will be sparing a thought for Chloe and Rufus, too. I know it is a worry, but they do recover quickly, and they wont hate you afterwards (thats what i was afraid of with Teddy, but he hasn't said anything to me so I take it he doesn't hold it against me)


----------



## parapluie

haha thanks, all. I'm sure he will be fine (though might not be too happy with us straight after). Poor little lad.


----------



## wilfiboy

Tressa said:


> I will be sparing a thought for Chloe and Rufus, too. I know it is a worry, but they do recover quickly, and they wont hate you afterwards (thats what i was afraid of with Teddy, but he hasn't said anything to me so I take it he doesn't hold it against me)


Lol hope mables as forgiving in a couple of weeks x


----------



## lady amanda

Lady's is coming up, we just have to call and book it!


----------



## kendal

she wont settle propperly the first night, but it will get easier. she wont hate you she will just be a little quiet.


----------



## Kel

Well, Chloe has had her last walk for a while and soon will have her last meal for a while. I just hope she eats it all right away because she can't have food after 6 pm or water after midnight. Going to have to watch her carefully tonight because she is very sneaky and quick. My husband will drop her off at the clinic in the morning between 7 and 8 am. Poor Chloe, she will be so confused


----------



## Dylansmum

It's a horrid time, but a few days and she'll be getting back to normal x


----------



## JoJo

Today's the day for Chloe .. good luck little lady  

Rufus we will all be thinking of you tomorrow ..... be a brave boy for mummy 

I bet it feels really strange, I know my parents felt strange getting their dogs and bitches done, but they will both be fighting fit before you know it. 

Oakley will be done at a later date I think, ideally would like to stud him, if health testing is all ok .. but have to wait and see .. so much to think about .. big decision to make at the mo ... just enjoying him xx


----------



## weez74

JoJo said:


> Today's the day for Chloe .. good luck little lady
> 
> Rufus we will all be thinking of you tomorrow ..... be a brave boy for mummy


Yes, good luck everyone! Let us know how they are afterwards.


----------



## Kel

Not afterwards yet but I felt like sharing anyway  

My house feels so quiet today without Chloe here  My husband dropped her off at the clinic this morning and he said as soon as they walked in the door, she started trembling and licking his face. Before he left, they weighed her and did a quick checkup. She has two impacted teeth, so they will take those out too. My husband will be picking her up between 4 and 5 pm.


----------



## wilfiboy

Thinking about you, hope Chloe s ok... take care x


----------



## Dylansmum

I really feel for you Kelly. I'm sure she'll be fine, but it's a hard time to get through. She'll be back to normal before you know it.
:hug:


----------



## vanda

Kel said:


> For those that have let their puppy go through their first heat before spaying, at what age did they go into heat? Did you have any signs that it was going to happen soon?
> 
> Here, you are definately encouraged to spay early. For example, we are supposed to register her with the city at 6 months and the fee for the first year is free IF she is spayed. After the first year, the yearly fee for spayed/neutered animals is about half that of intact animals.
> 
> I am not sure I could deal with the hassle/mess of an animal in heat. But I want to do what is best for her in the long run.


should be about 9mths old when she comes in season as for the mess you can get little pants from the pet shop to wear when she is in season you put pads in the pants you just change the pads very much in the same us ladies would i have them for my girls just dont forget to take them off when she goes out for a wee hope that helps x vanda x


----------

